# lifetime Sub.



## wil6496 (Jan 31, 2010)

will Tivo actually honor the lifetime sub. withe a second hand owner?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

wil6496 said:


> will Tivo actually honor the lifetime sub. withe a second hand owner?


Yes, you have to call them to set up an account or add it to your existing account.


----------

